
BackboneJS is not the best option for MVC in the browser - Jeff Deville - hendler
http://jeffdeville.com/javascript-development-and-frameworks
======
jjm
Sigh, why do people always do a versus comparison with tools...?

Backbone like Knockout are tools. You choose the one that fits the job.

It's like comparing a hammer to a mallet. "Oh but the hammer is cast, and is
sooo durable! Versatility at it's finest!" Until you notice that cast hammer
doesn't work well on more delicate surfaces.

The beauty of backbone is it's just enough to get things done. Need more? Then
go Knockout, by all means! But do not choose one tool just because it has more
more more!

Just as in programming you choose to use switch/case, if/else, or do/while so
should you decide on the macro lexical level of languages _and_ frameworks.

Sigh...

------
YuriNiyazov
We tried Knockout first. We encountered browser incompatibilities and
performance issues that indicated an extremely alpha framework. We switched to
Backbone and haven't looked back.

